# Tech Question '03 350Z



## threefiveoh-z (Feb 4, 2010)

The seatbelt/airbag warning light flashes continuosly... Anyone heard of this before? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that means you need to have the airbag serviced ASAP


----------



## iang (Nov 29, 2017)

*Airbag/Seatbelt light*

I have the same issue. i have a choice of dealers here, is that generally an expensive proposition?


----------



## RTguy (Dec 23, 2017)

You need the air bag serviced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

